# Windblocker awning sides - an experience.



## Beemer (Sep 4, 2011)

Just thought peeps would be interested in our experience of the windblocker awning sides.
We purchased the end panels, supporting poles and ordered the front panel from a stall at a motorhome show.
Just in case you don't know what windblockers are, they are fine mesh panels which connect to your existing roll out Fiamma or Omnistor awning.
We took the very lightweight and space saving panels that fit into a carrier bag, to France with us last month.
We chose the colour blue to match our awning colour and set the panels up once we had settled on our pitch.  They take two people about 5mins to put on and another 5mins to peg down.  No embarrassing displays of errors usually associated with putting up awnings, whilst other campers watch on.
We found out quite quickly that the panels are very effective at keeping a breeze at bay, because the temperatures climbed into the late 20s and we had to remove the end panels to allow a breeze through.
At one point a swift wind which threatened to lift the awning, happened quite suddenly, however we were able to slip the bottom elastics off the pegs and allow the wind to flap the panels through the first worst gusts.  They were then quite easily and quickly packed away and the awning rolled away once the wind had died down.  We were warned that there would be more to come, hence the reason for stowing it all away.
I have included some pics from outside and inside the awning.
I am quite interested to see how the panels confront the UK weather now.


----------



## wolfie69 (Sep 5, 2011)

HI Beemer,

Were did you get these from and how much were they.

I have looked at the heavier PVC ones, but thought they were a bit too A) Expensive B) Too Bulky for the odd occasion I would stop at the site or found a wild site I could use them on.

That said they look like they do the job, and if they fit into a carrier bag might be worth it.

Cheers
Matthew


----------



## Beemer (Sep 5, 2011)

Click on the link

About Us - Wind Blockers

Can be seen and purchased at most caravan or motorhome shows.  I am not connected to Lilypad Leisure in any way other than having purchased from them.
Apparantly the elastics at the bottom of the panels are designed to break if the wind gets too strong, allowing the panels to flap rather than tear.
We paid just over £200 for our set, but had to wait for the front panel because it had to be specially made due to the long length.  It arrived within a week.
We pack all three sides and pegs into a cotton carrier bag supplied from Lilypad Leisure.


----------

